# Basic takedown defenses?



## Giorgio (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, I've been doing Muay Thai for abour 2 and a half years now and am eager to get into a grappling art to round out my skills. However, I'm still looking for a good school in my area, and until then, I'd like to know if any of you can help me with some defenses against being taken down in the first place. I've heard of 'sprawl-and-brawl' but are there any others? And how exactly does 'sprawling' work?

thanks!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, also depends on what kind of take down is being attempted. It's also really tough to type out, you gotta see it. A basic sprawl, would be to lean forward as they come in, pushing your arms out, at their shoulders, and throwing your legs backward, so they don't get wrapped up.


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2007)

I have one of my classes at a fitness center that also teaches wrestling. Every once in awhile I have the wrestlers come in and attack my people, it makes for interesting times. We all win, their players get to train against up right fighters and mine get to train against people that love to do take downs, trust me, it's a real learning experience.  Uh, to be honest, neither group really likes it, seems to take them out of their safety nets.


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2007)

wade said:


> I have one of my classes at a fitness center that also teaches wrestling. Every once in awhile I have the wrestlers come in and attack my people, it makes for interesting times. We all win, their players get to train against up right fighters and mine get to train against people that love to do take downs, trust me, it's a real learning experience.  Uh, to be honest, neither group really likes it, seems to take them out of their safety nets.



Great training idea, Wade.

Just out of curiosity, do you see any general patterns in the matches? Like, common elements in the cases where the wrester `wins' against the TKDist, and in the reverse cases?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 2, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Yep, also depends on what kind of take down is being attempted. It's also really tough to type out, you gotta see it. A basic sprawl, would be to lean forward as they come in, pushing your arms out, at their shoulders, and throwing your legs backward, so they don't get wrapped up.



Leaning forward will likely get you air borne.

Pictures aren't great, but this should give some idea: http://innovativema.ca/forum/view.php?pg=doubleleg

or this instructional bit from Frank Shamrock:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38921


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> Hey, I've been doing Muay Thai for abour 2 and a half years now and am eager to get into a grappling art to round out my skills. However, I'm still looking for a good school in my area, and until then, I'd like to know if any of you can help me with some defenses against being taken down in the first place. I've heard of 'sprawl-and-brawl' but are there any others? And how exactly does 'sprawling' work?
> 
> thanks!


 
What area are you in?  Perhaps someone could help or give some school suggestions.  As for the sprawl technique itself...unfortunately, that IMO, is something that needs to be shown live.  Its going to be hard to do correctly if you don't have any live instruction.

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Leaning forward will likely get you air borne.
> 
> Pictures aren't great, but this should give some idea: http://innovativema.ca/forum/view.php?pg=doubleleg
> 
> ...


 

I realised that after I wrote it. As I said, words couldn't do my thoughts justice LOL. I knew what I meant!


----------

